
IST Austria: Color effects from transparent 3D-printed nanostructures - rbanffy
https://ist.ac.at/nc/news-media/news/news-detail/article/color-effects-from-transparent-3d-printed-nanostructures/6/
======
qaute
Paper here [1].

Two-photon lithography from Nanoscribe [2] is used to make the color-producing
nanostructures. This method can make arbitrary 3D structures but currently has
a ~100nm resolution limit and is slow---it's quite possible creating the
paper's ~1 square mm teapot image took days. It's possible methods like
nanoimprint lithography [3] could replicate a fabricated color patch over
large areas.

[1] [https://repository.ist.ac.at/1028/1/NanoStructColor-
Auzinger...](https://repository.ist.ac.at/1028/1/NanoStructColor-Auzinger-
paper.pdf) [2] [https://www.nanoscribe.de/en/](https://www.nanoscribe.de/en/)
[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanoimprint_lithography](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nanoimprint_lithography)

------
wowDude

      New “direct laser writing” set-ups, however, cost about as 
      much as a high-quality industrial 3D printer, and allow for 
      printing at the scale of hundreds of nanometers (hundred 
      to thousand time thinner than a human hair), opening up 
      possibilities for scientists to experiment with structural 
      coloration.
    

That sounds like some really exciting stuff right there.

------
the_mitsuhiko
Whenever I read stuff like this I wonder what impact on the design of every
day object it will have. A lot of design already looks quite unachievable with
technology from 50 years ago but this sounds like it could make a greater
shift in that regard.

------
mdf
Could this technology have applications for display panels?

